

Every time you “growth hack” a marketer facepalms - Helprace
https://medium.com/p/growth-hacking-afaabc5ec478

======
dozzie
While I dislike the term, the author didn't understand what "hacking" is. To
him, "hacking" is breaking into others' computers and stealing data, so he
sees "growth hacking" as using any method to get more users without regard to
whether the method is ethical or not.

------
Helprace
Just for the record: I'm no marketer but the term drives me up the wall!

